# Bullant Brewery



## Eggs (21/4/11)

Tonight my dad came to visit from bairnsdale and asked if id been to the bullant brewery. I have never heard of it. Anyone in the area been to take a look? I cant see any mention on the forums so far so just thought id point out a new micro.

http://www.bullantbrewery.com/bullant-beer...psland-home.htm


----------



## mudd (21/4/11)

I grew up around the area (Further up the valley) but haven't been back for years.
Can vouch for the nasty bullants in the area.

May have to plan a weekend away.


----------



## HoppingMad (28/4/11)

Word was the guys were still setting up their own stuff and were yet to have their own beer on tap, but were to have a range of hosted beers from local brewers like Grand Ridge, as well as some Melbourne based craft & boutique beers in the mean time. Kitchen was also supposed to be up and running.

That was what I heard back in March so stuff may have changed since and they may have their own brewski out.

Hopper.


----------



## Eggs (16/10/11)

dad came to visit with a box of beers from bullant. I'd have to say ivebeen very impressed. Tonight I've had the pilsner and am currently sipping the stout. I'm not much of a fan of pilsner generally. this one was very tasty. the bottle says saaz is the hop. It had a very pleasant plum fruityness. after a day in the garden it went down very well. The stout is easely on par with anything I've had over the winter. Smooth warm and smokey. Previously Ive had the amber ale and the pale. Both were exelent. sorry I cant give a better description, im not a beer tatser. But if you have the chance i can recomend these guys.


----------



## redunderthebed (16/10/11)

I know its boutique and all but $10 for a pint. :blink:


----------



## manticle (16/10/11)

I paid $10 for a pot size glass of Weistephaner Kordinian yesterday. $10 a pint isn't that crazy in this day and age.


----------



## insane_rosenberg (14/3/12)

Dropped in to Bullant on Friday with the family on the way out to the Buchan Caves.

Grabbed the tasting paddle: Pilsener, Pale, Brown, Stout. The others were nice but that stout really grabbed me. Must've grabbed a few others too as there were no take aways ready (still conditioning).

And the food: So good that SWMBO was talking about starting our own micro brewery! How's that for a recommendation?


----------



## wakkatoo (14/3/12)

Original link doesn't seem to be working.

Try this one instead: LINKY


----------



## Truman42 (10/3/13)

Staying at Lakes for the weekend with the missus and just went to the Bullant brewery for lunch. It was bloody hot and humid up there today and we sweltered outside even in the shade. The missus ordered a carafe of water and poured most of it down my back. It was bloody good in that heat. 
We ordered the seafood platter and it was fantastic. 

Had a tasting paddle of their stout, brown ale, extra bitter and the IPA. 

Enjoyed them all and also had a Mossiface pale ale which was fantastic. Hopped with POR and US Cascade. 

Had a chat to the brewer and he gave me some good recipe tips. This will be my next brew for sure. 

Anyway back to the pool for me.


----------



## Truman42 (11/3/13)

Went back to Bullant today on our way back from Buchan caves. The master brewer their Neal came over and had a beer with the missus and I. Turns out he owns the place. Built it himself and got it all up and running. He used to be a home brewer and turned his passion for home brewing into his livelihood. 

Top bloke very friendly and chatted to us for almost an hour. Told us all about how he started out and what he had to do to get where he is today. If your looking for a great feed, some great beers and love to chat to a fellow HBer who's now living the dream I thoroughly recommend taking the trip to Bruthen and calling in to say g'day.


----------

